# توضيح توقف المنتدى اليوم



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأحبة في المسيح،

اغلبكم لاحظ توقف المنتدى لمدة ساعتين ونصف تقريباً. المنتدى بدأ بالتوقف بصورة تدريجية الى ان توقف السيرفر بصورة كاملة في تقريب الساعة ال 2 بتوقيت جرينتش.
التوقف كان سببه عطل في سيرفر المنتدى الخاص، إذ كان هناك عطب في احد اجهزة الهاردوير المهمة والذي سبب عطله في عدم قدرة سيرفر المنتدى على إستلام طلبات التصفح.

في بداية الأمر لم يكن واضحاً سبب العطل وأحتاج لمدة ساعة ونصف لتحديده ومن ثم تغيير قطعة الهاردوير وإعادة تأهيل السيرفر لإستقبال طلبات تصفحكم.

الموضوع كله اخذ ما يقارب الساعتين ونصف، اذ رجع السيرفر بتقريب الساعة الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت جرينتش. 
العطل هذا نادر ولا يوجد اي إشارة الى احتمالية حدوثه في المستقبل. 

نعتذر عن هذا الإنقطاع الذي نأمل بعدم تكراره في المستقبل. شاكر تفهمكم ومحبتكم للمنتدى وسؤالكم عن سبب غيابه.

سلام المسيح يملأ قلوبكم


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

طب الحمدلله .. استورد هارد وير من مصر علشان تعيش معاك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحفظ منتدانا من كل سوء ويفضل دايما مناره لكل محتاج 
و يعوضك يا زعيم تعبك بكل خير​*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا كنت بكتب المشاركة للرد على تولير نت اخذت ساعة ونصف *
بعثتها حصل ما حصل كويس انك معرفتش اى اللى عملتة ياروك بعد كدة 
ربنا يباركك يا روك بس سؤال هو فى احتمال يتعطل تانى اكمل الرد على تولير ولا انتظر 

اصل حرام اللى حصالى انهاردة


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة.. بس قطعة الهاردوير الي عطبت مش موجود منها في مصر


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف سلامة ع المنتدي وزوراه *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زلمة*​


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *يا كنت بكتب المشاركة للرد على تولير نت اخذت ساعة ونصف *
> بعثتها حصل ما حصل كويس انك معرفتش اى اللى عملتة ياروك بعد كدة
> ربنا يباركك يا روك بس سؤال هو فى احتمال يتعطل تانى اكمل الرد على تولير ولا انتظر
> 
> اصل حرام اللى حصالى انهاردة



يا حرام..
للإحتياط اكتب الردود الطويلة في ملف ورد او ضللها وانسخها قبل ما ترسلها.
العطل تم إصلاحه ولا وجود لاأي إشارة لإحتمالية حدوثه من جديد في اي وقت قريب.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا دمي اتحرق جدا 
النت من الموبيل كان تقيل لان الباقه خلصت ولسه هتتجدد اخر الشهر 
فا اتصلت وعملت باقه جديده 
واول حاجه فتحتها بعد كده كان المنتدي 
مرديش يفتح 
اتصلت بالشركه تاني هزقت الموظفه 
كنت فاكرها فصلت الخدمه خالص 
ههههههه
*​


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمدلله ياروك انك صلحت العطل 

انا قلقت فعلا بس كنت متواصله مع دونا 

وعرفت ان فى عطل 

ر بنا يقويك ويبارك خدمتك 

ويحافظ على منتدانا الجميل  اللى كلنا بنحبه 
​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فكرة حلوة.. بس قطعة الهاردوير الي عطبت مش موجود منها في مصر


 
*كدة أنت شكلك بتهزر :ranting:*
*طب تحب أبعتهالك من عندي :flowers:*​


----------



## اليعازر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ..ويحمي المنتدى واعضاؤه.


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووك ونشكر ربنا على رجوع المنتدى الغالي
ربنا يقويك يا روك ويعوض تعبك ​


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا دمي اتحرق جدا
> النت من الموبيل كان تقيل لان الباقه خلصت ولسه هتتجدد اخر الشهر
> *​



معلش تعيش وتاكل غيرها



candy shop قال:


> الحمدلله ياروك انك صلحت العطل
> 
> انا قلقت فعلا بس كنت متواصله مع دونا
> 
> ...



دونا بدالة المنتدى. الي عاوز خبر عن المنتدى يروح عندها


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كدة أنت شكلك بتهزر :ranting:*
> *طب تحب أبعتهالك من عندي :flowers:*​



تعيش يا اصيل. خليك للحاجات الكبيرة :spor24:


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تعيش يا اصيل. خليك للحاجات الكبيرة :spor24:


 
*لا بلاش تبقي طماع كدة :spor24: *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما سبب هذا العطل في السرفر ؟

هل هو من اخطاء العمر الإفتراضي ام ضغط معين عليه ؟
*


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ما سبب هذا العطل في السرفر ؟
> 
> هل هو من اخطاء العمر الإفتراضي ام ضغط معين عليه ؟
> *



عمره الإفتراضي انتهى.. تعيش انت


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*نشكر 
ربنا كتير للعوده السريعة للمنتدى 
والحمد لله بسيطه يا زعيم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله على الرجوع

وكويس انه مطولش عن كده

شكرا يا روك


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هو المنتدى بيقف تانى ولا دة عندى انا بس ؟؟!!!​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هو المنتدى بيقف تانى ولا دة عندى انا بس ؟؟!!!​



 لا ومعايا انا كمان  ومع ناس تاني كانوا بيسالوني علي الميل  بس لفتره صغيره مش طويله  دقايق بس


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2011)

> لا ومعايا انا كمان ومع ناس تاني كانوا بيسالوني علي الميل بس لفتره صغيره مش طويله دقايق بس



وانا كمان من شوية وقف دقايق ورجع تانى


----------



## prayer heartily (12 نوفمبر 2011)

منتدي الكنيسه جميل ربنا يحافظ عليه


----------



## Critic (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل شوية بيقف ويرجع


----------



## إسرافيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمدلله أن العطل تم اصلاحه


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى مش مظبوووووووووط​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

صححح يا مارو
انا عندي مشكله في التصفح وكل شويه يقولي في مشكله في السيرفر
ده من اسبوع تقريبا وهو كده معايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا يا جماعه شغال معايا انهارده كويس 
هو انتوا بتستخدموا متصفحات ايه ؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جوجول كروم يا عياد

لا مش تمام بيوقف كل شويه  بس يمكن مش اتصادف معاك العطل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جوجول كروم يا عياد
> 
> لا مش تمام بيوقف كل شويه  بس يمكن مش اتصادف معاك العطل



*انا طول اليوم في المنتدي من الموبيل وشغال معايا كويس 
ومن الجهاز اهو شغال تمام بردوا 
بس بلاش نبر والنبي سيبوه شغال :t32: ههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا طول اليوم في المنتدي من الموبيل وشغال معايا كويس
> ومن الجهاز اهو شغال تمام بردوا
> بس بلاش نبر والنبي سيبوه شغال  ههههههه



وانا كمان شغال

بس وقف شوية الظهر كان الردود مبتتبعتش 

مش وقف كلى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا طول اليوم في المنتدي من الموبيل وشغال معايا كويس
> ومن الجهاز اهو شغال تمام بردوا
> بس بلاش نبر والنبي سيبوه شغال :t32: ههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههههههه
حاضر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا كمان شغال
> 
> بس وقف شوية الظهر كان الردود مبتتبعتش
> 
> مش وقف كلى



لا في الاول مش رضي يبعت ردود وبعديها وقف 
ودلوقتي كمان مش رضي يبعتلي رسايل زوار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حاضر



*حضرلك الخير والعدل :yahoo:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> لا في الاول مش رضي يبعت ردود وبعديها وقف
> ودلوقتي كمان مش رضي يبعتلي رسايل زوار



لاء انا عندى بطئ شوية وهنج فى بعت الردود

بس موقفش خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء انا عندى بطئ شوية وهنج فى بعت الردود
> 
> بس موقفش خالص



دلوقتي بعد ما رديت عليكي اتوقف خاالص عندي:a82:
مش عارفه المشكله
مع اني حملت من اول وجديد متصفح جوجل كروم:new2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *حضرلك الخير والعدل :yahoo:
> *​



مش العدل ده تابع لجماعة العدل والاحسان يا عياد
داااااااااسوس يا جماعه:t32:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> دلوقتي بعد ما رديت عليكي اتوقف خاالص عندي
> مش عارفه المشكله
> مع اني حملت من اول وجديد متصفح جوجل كروم



يبقى اكيد انا السبب ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> مش العدل ده تابع لجماعة العدل والاحسان يا عياد
> داااااااااسوس يا جماعه



انا بستنتج ان العدل والاحسان دى

اللى هيا الحرية والعدالة عندنا صح ؟؟


----------



## الملك أبجر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يعطيكوا الف الف عافية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى اكيد انا السبب ههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش العدل ده تابع لجماعة العدل والاحسان يا عياد
> داااااااااسوس يا جماعه:t32:



*لا دي الدماعه اللي دمبينا :yahoo:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بستنتج ان العدل والاحسان دى
> 
> اللى هيا الحرية والعدالة عندنا صح ؟؟



يمكن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بستنتج ان العدل والاحسان دى
> 
> اللى هيا الحرية والعدالة عندنا صح ؟؟



*استحمال بردوا
*​


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جدعان المنتدى بيقف كمل خمس دقايق !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بقالى ربع ساعة مش عارف اعمل مداخلة !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا دي الدماعه اللي دمبينا :yahoo:
> *​


هههههههه
مش هما جنبيكم 
يبقى انت معاهممم


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وعندى كماااااان وحش جدا ومش متظبط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> مش هما جنبيكم
> يبقى انت معاهممم



*طب سؤال ليكي علشان نحدد موقفك 
انتي معانا ولا مع التانين ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مين يا جماعه نبر عليا 
مش عارف اخش من الجهاز
بس جيتلكم فون ^_^


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه كفايه تشتيت مش كل موضوع يتقلب هزار كدة​


----------



## bob (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*المنتدي لسه بيهنج علي فكره !!
*


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *المنتدي لسه بيهنج علي فكره !!
> *




اة كتير اووى من امبارح​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*المنتدي وقف معايا خمس دقايق دلوقتي 
واسفين يا مارسو للتشتيت
بس الهزار افضل من الخناق 


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> يا جماعه كفايه تشتيت مش كل موضوع يتقلب هزار كدة​



طيب انت عايز تتخانق يعني 
في مشرف يقول كفايه ع فكره


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*حصل خير يا جماعه
المهم روك موجود واكيد بيشوف الحكايه وهيعالج اى خلل ان وجد وهيطمننا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

انتهيت للتو من تغيير بعض الإعدادات. هل هناك فرق في عملية التصفح والمشاركة الان؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

كل دا يحصل وانــــــــــــا مش عارف 

المنتدي شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال تمام جداً معايا 

يمكن علشان سرعة النت مثلاً 
ههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

هل ما زالت المشكلة مستمرة؟ هل في التصفح ام في المشاركة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا هو شغال كويس 
وقف معايا مره واحده من حوالي ساعه ونص 
بس شغال كويس من ساعتها 

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

1 2 3 4  test​


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2011)

التصفح كل خمس دقايق او اقل بيفصل 
وكمان كأنه بيتعمد يفصل مخصوص عند وضع مداخلة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

done 

بس من شوية ياروك كان بيجيبلي عند اعتماد اي مشاركة 

Request timed out​


----------



## اليعازر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي لا مشكلة في التصفح على الاطلاق..


----------



## bob (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا شغال معايا كويس
thx god
*


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

كويس انه شغال عند البقية.
كريتك المشكلة في التصفح ولا في المشاركة؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Your request timed out. Please retry the request.

مازالت المشكلة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> Your request timed out. Please retry the request.
> 
> مازالت المشكلة
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ​




الرسالة تظهر عندك عند التصفح ام عند المشاركة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرسالة تظهر عندك عند التصفح ام عند المشاركة؟



*بتظهر معايا عند المشاركه من الموبيل 
بمتصفح اوبرا ميني للموبيل 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> بس من شوية ياروك كان بيجيبلي عند اعتماد اي مشاركة
> 
> Request timed out



وانا عندى نفس المشكلة بس مش على طول كل فترة كده

برده عند اعتماد المشاركة


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2011)

التصفح
ولحد دلوقت بيفصل
ده فصل وانا برد على الموضوع ده فضلت خمس دقايق عقبال ما رجع تانى
الموضوع مش عندى لوحدى يا زعيم
وبتطلعلى نفس الرسالة كل فترة


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الحمدلله ياروك انك صلحت العطل
> 
> انا قلقت فعلا بس كنت متواصله مع دونا
> 
> ...


ناس واصلة انتى كاندى لقيادات المنتدى
اللهم لاحسد هههه
نشكر المسيح ان منتدانا الرائع رجع بسرعة وربنا يبارك تعب  روك وخدمتة المميزة جدا للمنتدى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عااااااااااااااااااااااارف اشارك ولا ارد 

المنتدي فصل بالكامل من شوية عندي مع اني شغال تصفح تمام جداً ف المواقع التانية 

الرسالة بتيجي عند المشاركة والرسايل الخاصة 

انا بدأت اقلق يارب الامور تكون بخير


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بتظهر معايا عند المشاركه من الموبيل
> بمتصفح اوبرا ميني للموبيل
> *​



هل تظهر عندك نفس المشكلة عند التصفح من الكمبيوتر؟



tasoni queena قال:


> وانا عندى نفس المشكلة بس مش على طول كل فترة كده
> 
> برده عند اعتماد المشاركة



ماهو متصفحك؟



Critic قال:


> التصفح
> ولحد دلوقت بيفصل
> ده فصل وانا برد على الموضوع ده فضلت خمس دقايق عقبال ما رجع تانى
> الموضوع مش عندى لوحدى يا زعيم
> وبتطلعلى نفس الرسالة كل فترة



ما نوع المتصفح الذي تستعمله؟
هل تظهر لك الرسالة بعد انتظار ام صورة سريعة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هل تظهر عندك نفس المشكلة عند التصفح من الكمبيوتر؟



* لا 
وبالمناسبه انا بستخدم متصفح فاير فوكس
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> ماهو متصفحك؟



جوجل كروم


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جوجل كروم



ممكن تجربي فايرفوكس وتشوفي لو المشكلة مستمرة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جوجل كروم


* تاني عضو يشتكي  
ويكون بيستخدم جوجل كروم 
*​


----------



## اليعازر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

غوغل كروم ..وما في مشكلة.


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> ممكن تجربي فايرفوكس وتشوفي لو المشكلة مستمرة؟



تمام بس هيا المشكلة عندى مش مستمرة

يعنى بتحصل كل فترة 

هبدأ استخدم الفاير فوكس


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع بقى مش ظريف خالص وبيتكرر كتير​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عارف المشكلة وسامع كل مشاكلكم. شغال في المشكلة بصورة مستمرة لحد ما الاقي الحل.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> عارف المشكلة وسامع كل مشاكلكم. شغال في المشكلة بصورة مستمرة لحد ما الاقي الحل.



ربنا معاك ياروك  

بس احنا قلقانين ع المنتدي   
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> Your request timed out. Please retry the request.
> 
> مازالت المشكلة
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ​



ايوه وانا كمان بيحصل كده معايا :act31:
والبتاع بتاعى جوجل كروم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ايوه وانا كمان بيحصل كده معايا :act31:
> والبتاع بتاعى جوجل كروم



وعندي علي Opera​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن الاخوة الي بيعانوا من المشكلة يعملوا التالي:


أدخل على start
أدخل على run
أكتب cmd واضغط على enter
أكتب الامر التالي: tracert www.arabchurch.com
و أضغط على enter

انتظر الى ان ينتهي الامر بظهور trace complete


يا ريت تنسخوا او تاخذوا صورة للنتيجة التي تظهر من تنفيذ الامر. ستساعدني كثيراً في تحديد المشكلة وايجاد الحل لها.


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

النتيجه هايبقى فيها ال ip
ازاى نكتبها على العام ؟!

​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> النتيجه هايبقى فيها ال ip
> ازاى نكتبها على العام ؟!
> 
> ​




احذف منها الايبي الخاص بك او ارسلي النتيجة برسالة خاصة.
شاكر تعبك وتعاونك.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن الاخوة الي بيعانوا من المشكلة يعملوا التالي:
> 
> 
> أدخل على start
> ...




بتختفي علي طوووووووووووول قبل ماتكمل 

دي حاجة شبه قياس البنجات صحححححح ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

برفع الصورة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش فاهمه اى حاجه :t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى شغال كويس
بس وقف التصفح لمدة دقيقة او اكتر معيا النهاردة من حوالى عشر دقايق من المشاركة دى
مجرد توضيح لحال المنتدى بعد اصلاح العطل
فى المجمل الامور طبيعية جدا باستثناء بعد لحظات التوقف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم ارسال الصوره علي الخاص *​


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*للاسف المنتدي كان مهنج دلوقتي و مكنتش عارف ادخل
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرب يحافظ على منتدانا الغالي
والحمد لله انه رجع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى بقى كويس عندى بالفايرفوكس

وهنزل جوجل كروم تانى


----------



## Critic (14 نوفمبر 2011)

intenet explorer
والعيب مازال مستمر بجد حاجة مستفزة جدا مش عارف اعد خمس دقايق على بعض فى المنتدى !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*كده يا جماعه كل اللي 
مش عنده فاير فوكس المنتدي بيهنج معاه 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> كده يا جماعه كل اللي
> مش عنده فاير فوكس المنتدي بيهنج معاه



سطبت جوجل كروم جديد 

والمنتدى اشتغل عليه كويس

دلوقتى المشكلة عندى اتحلت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سطبت جوجل كروم جديد
> 
> والمنتدى اشتغل عليه كويس
> 
> دلوقتى المشكلة عندى اتحلت​


​*
طيب شيلتي الفاير ولا لسه متصطب ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> طيب شيلتي الفاير ولا لسه متصطب ؟



لسة متصطب

كده انا عندى الفاير والكروم

والمنتدى اشتغل كويس على الاتنين


----------



## ICE IDG (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك الخدمة وكل من تعب فيها
ويعوضكم يارب لأجل محبتكم
وديما المنتدى بخير بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لجهودك يا ماي روك ربي يبارك بحياتك 
و احمد ربي العطل ما طول كثير *


----------



## Critic (14 نوفمبر 2011)

المشكلة متحلتش
انا عندى كروم وبرضو متحلتش


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> المشكلة متحلتش
> انا عندى كروم وبرضو متحلتش



للتأكد فقط، هل ممكن ان تجرب التصفح بواسطة الفايرفوكس؟


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب مايحصلش اى توقف تانى وربنا يحمى المنتدى من اى توقف واى هاكرز واى حاجه وحشه
​


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو ايه اللي بيحصل !!!
مش عارف ده عندي بس !!
الليست اللي بينزل فيها المواضيع اول باول مش موجودة و تنسيق الخط مش بالنظام اللي انا عاملة رعم اني مظبطها و متاكد منها !!!
*


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل !!!
> مش عارف ده عندي بس !!
> الليست اللي بينزل فيها المواضيع اول باول مش موجودة و تنسيق الخط مش بالنظام اللي انا عاملة رعم اني مظبطها و متاكد منها !!!
> *



الخاصيات معطلة لكم دقيقة فقط


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الخاصيات معطلة لكم دقيقة فقط


*ماشي يا زعيم خد وقتك منورنا *:flowers:


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الاحصائيه فى الرئيسيه مش موجودة


​


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2011)

كانت موقوفة لمدة كم دقيقية لغرض الصيانة


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أة رجعت كدة .. هو المنتدى عجز ولا ايه ld:​


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمام كده
*


----------



## bob (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*المنتدي بيهنج و بيفصل كل فترة كده*​


----------



## besm alslib (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو ان شاء الله ما يصير اي شر بالمنتدى *

*بس للامانه انا عماعاني حاليا منه بجد اولا بطئ كتير وتانيا *

*لما اعمل رد او حتى في الرسائل الخاصه عماتمرمر لان بعد ما اكتب واخلص كزا مره *

*بتروح الصفحه كلها ويروح كل شي كتبته ولازم اعيد من جديد فبمل وبترك *

*حتى كنت مفكره ان العيب من عندي بس طلع في ناس تانيه بتعاني من نفس المشكله *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*اطمنوا روك بيحل المشكله 
مسألة وقت باذن المسيح*


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اطمنوا روك بيحل المشكله
> مسألة وقت باذن المسيح*


اوك دونا


----------



## اليعازر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه...حد يفهمني ، المشكلة عامة ..ولا عند البعض موجودة وعند البعض لأ.

لأنه لا مشكلة عندي. سوى انني عندما اريد ان "اعتمد المشاركة" تأتيني هذه الرسالة:

Your request timed out. Please retry the request

وعندما أرجع الصفحة استطيع على الفور "اعتماد المشاركة" دون مشاكل.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله لرجوع المنتدة
 بس كمان عندي مش بيفتح دايما ومش بقدر ابعت رسايل زوار .


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشكله عامة يا أليعازر*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*روك بيحل المشكله يا المللكه العراقيه*


----------



## اليعازر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المشكله عامة يا أليعازر*



لكن ما يحصل مع بعض الاعضاء، لا يحصل عندي!


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2011)

استطعنا تحديد المشكلة ونحاول حلها بأسرع وقت ممكن.
سنحاول كل الحلول المتوفرة، التي اقصاها هو تغيير السيرفر خلال ساعات يوم غد.


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> لكن ما يحصل مع بعض الاعضاء، لا يحصل عندي!


*
انا مش عارف المشكله بالظبط
لكن اعتقد هى حصلت قبل كده على السيرفر القديم
وهى ان السيرفر بيرفض طلب تصفح بعض الاعضاء للمنتدى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي فكره انا من حوالي اربع ساعات كده 
بطلت تجيلي علي الميل 
رسائل تنبيه بالمشاركات الجديده 
حتي الرسائل الخاصه اللي جات في الفتره دي 
موصلنيش ليا اي تنبيه 
مع العلم اني مغيرتش اي حاجه في لوحه التحكم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*والجديد كمان ان اعلانات جوجل بتظهر في الموضوع 
زي ما اكون داخل زائر 

 انا عارف انكم شغالين علي العطل 
بس ببلغكم بالجديد 



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بقى كنتببعت رد على ماسج جاللى الكومنت دة:



> لا يمكن معالجة طلبك، لأن رمز الأمن مفقود أو غير متطابق.
> 
> اذا كان هذا حدث غير متوقع, الرجاء تبليغ الإدارة وتوضيح المشكلة وعلاجها قبل ظهور هذا الخطأ.



دى معناها ايه ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هو انا لوحدي في المنتدى
طب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
هو ايه اللي بيحصل هناا​


----------



## bob (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمام كده يا زعيم ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب يكون اتظبط​


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هل هناك مشكلة في التصفح؟


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لا بقى كويس دلوقتى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حاليا
كلو تمااااااااااام
شكرا ليك ماي روك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

للأسف ياروك المشكلة المعهودة 

Your request timed out. Please retry the request

التصفح تمام ولكن المشكلة ف المشاركة 

ومن ربع ساعة روحت ادخل لقيت سيرفر المنتدي مفصووووووووووووول​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انا لوحدي في المنتدى
> طب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
> هو ايه اللي بيحصل هناا​



طيب يالا هش من هنـــا علشان روك عاوز يرش ميه :a63: :a63:​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حاليا كويس معايا بس لسه بردو لو مشاكل بتظهر مع الوقت​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*من نص ساعة كان فاصل عندى لكن دلوقتى تمام*

*يارب الدنيا تتظبط*

*ربنا معاكم*

*+++*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب يالا هش من هنـــا علشان روك عاوز يرش ميه :a63: :a63:​



هش انت بقى
انا بفضل هنا  ومش بخرج
يلا يلاااااااااااااااااااا
ايه جابك يا رخم:a63:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هش انت بقى
> انا بفضل هنا  ومش بخرج
> يلا يلاااااااااااااااااااا
> ايه جابك يا رخم:a63:



يبقي انتِ اللي عملتِ مشكلة ف السيرفر 

ياريت حد ينده علي روك ياجدعان 

وبعدين انا قاعد بجرب في المنتدي بشوفه شغال ولا لا 

ياعني قاعد بفايدة  :a63:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ريت اللى يقابله اى مشكله يبلغنا بيها هنا​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت اللى يقابله اى مشكله يبلغنا بيها هنا​*



انتظار وقت طووووووووووويل جداً عند اعتماد اي مشاركة وقد تنتهي بالفشل لعدة مرات 

توقف المنتدي بالكامل منذ قليل 

هذا للعلم واتخاذ اللازم 
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الاحترام 

حفظكم الله لمنتدانـــــا الغالي مشرفين وادارين مباركين ونشيطين عادييين وغير مفصوليين  :wub: :wub: 


​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدي عندي بيعلق كتير
يعني لما اكتب مشاركة او رسالة واجي ادوس ابعتها
بتجيلي صفحة كأن المنتدي واقف
لازم ادوس باك وابعتها من تاني علشان تتبعت وتتحمل​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لايزال المنتدى فى غاية البطئ فى تحميله
بخلاف ان المشاركات لا تُقبل ...
اعتقد انه لايزال هناك شئ ما غير مظبوط ( أنا مش خبير ) ولكن فيه شئ  غير عادى انا حاولت من ثلاثة اجهزة مختلفة ونفس النتيجة معى​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أعتقد اننا وجدنا حل من دقائق قليلة. 
كيف التصفح والمشاركة الآن؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ريت الكل يجرب تانى ويبلغنا النتيجه *


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدي بقي سريع واللي كان بيحصل معايا مفيش خالص دلوقتي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> أعتقد اننا وجدنا حل من دقائق قليلة.
> كيف التصفح والمشاركة الآن؟




وربنا كنت داخل اقول الكلام دا 


نشكر ربنا تمام 


بس كدا هنجرب فين يازعيم  

ماتعمللنا موضوع صغنون لكل عضو يا زعيم   نجرب فيه 
بدل مانشخبط هنــــــــــا 
:hlp: 

​


----------



## besm alslib (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*عندي هلا المنتدى سريع *

*بالاضافه الى اني جربت الرسايل قلت اشوف اذا لسا المشكله موجوده او لا ظبط وما صار مشاكل *

*يعني بتصور انه صار هلا كتير منيح*

*يعطيكم العافيه *​


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> المنتدي بقي سريع واللي كان بيحصل معايا مفيش خالص دلوقتي​


 
*تمام *

*التصفح أصبح أسرع كتييييير*

صعبان علىَّ النونو الصغيَّر ... مزعلاه ليههههههه 

*.*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *تمام *
> 
> *التصفح أصبح أسرع كتييييير*
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده وانا صغيرة يا استاذي​


----------



## bob (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*test 
alo alo alo 
s2s2s2s2s2s2s2s2
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك بكل الخير 

ويحمى خدمته فى منتداه الأمين هذا

طبعاً كنا قلقانيين جداً فى هذه الفترة ، ونصلى ليتدخل ربنا

ولكن هيجان الشيطان ، هو دليل على أننا فى الطريق الصح*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب كويس نشكر ربنا *


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2011)

من متابعتي لاستجابة السيرفر لطلبات التصفح خلال الساعات الاخيرة الماضية اعتقد ان المشكلة تم حلها.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لسه مش بيوصلني اي 
تبليغ علي الميل


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لسه مش بيوصلني اي
> تبليغ علي الميل



مشكلة الميل مشكلة ثانية بسيط حلها.


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا ... أخيرا بقى التصفح اسرع ....

+ ربنا يبارك الخدمة +
آمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مشكلة الميل مشكلة ثانية بسيط حلها.



*نفس المشكله مازلت عندي 
موصلنيش اي رسائل من المنتدي من 24 ساعه تقريبا 
*​


----------



## Critic (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تقريبا المشكلة انتهت
ربنا يبارك جهودك يا زعيم


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الامور تمام
نشكر المسيح
 وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك روك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعه سبق وقلت مشكلتي 
وكان الرد بانها بسيطه وسهل حلها 
وفي كمان مشكله تاني لاحظتها 
انا عامل في خصوصه العضويه ان اي عضو مسجل 
ممكن يكتب في بروفيلي 
لاحظت ان الاعضاء اللي مش في قائمه الاتصال عني مش عارفين يكتبوا رسايل زوار 
وادي التنسيق بتاعي 


 
*​


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *نفس المشكله مازلت عندي
> موصلنيش اي رسائل من المنتدي من 24 ساعه تقريبا
> *​




تم حل مشكلة ارسال الإيميل.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> انا عامل في خصوصيه العضويه ان اي عضو مسجل
> ممكن يكتب في بروفيلي
> لاحظت ان الاعضاء اللي مش في قائمه الاتصال عني مش عارفين يكتبوا رسايل زوار
> ...



*المشكله دي مازلت موجوده 
كل الاعضاء للي مش في قائمه الاصدقاء مش بيشوفوا 
رسائل الزوار 
ارجو حل المشكله دي 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هو حل الردود اتحلت عندكم يا جماعه ولا ايه
ببعت رساله زوار او رد بيفضل كتييييييييير على ما يتبعت
يعني زي ماكان في الاول
حد كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى رجع يقف تانى !!!​


----------

